# Need Some Fishing Tips for Ft.Pickens



## Geoffrey (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm going out to Ft.Pickens on Monday with my Dad and brother and we're fairly new to fishing. I'm just wondering if anyone can give me some tips on catching flounder, reds, etc. out there?


----------



## wellshoot! (Jan 26, 2009)

Best advice I can give is for you to research this website, because you'll find tips on catching the reds, specks, kings and spanish that are all runnin' right now. Make sure you are up on the tides info for Pensacola Pass for the time you're gonna be there. Get info on current limits from wherever you get your licenses, and don't forget a tape measure.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

When I go to a new location and fish I start at the local tackle shops. Most are willing to give you advice. It is always nice to buy some bait, hooks etc. from them. There are several good shops in the area. Also, when you are out there look around to see what is being caught and how they are catching fish.


----------

